# machine shop



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hello all

i hope some one is going to help me out on this one.....

i am looking for a machine shop ,that can replace and mill valve guides down to size to make them fit

what i have is a head from 2005 arctic cat 400(Suzuki motor)

i had it a machine shop and they got the exhaust guides out,,but could not get the intake to move..they went to install the new ones,and they are needing machined to fit..

so i called the dealer,they do not work on them and could not even recommend someone !!

i have the new guides,new springs,new seals,new guide keepers,and new valves that i already bought...

i need some help...who knows a good machine shop that they would recommend to me that will do this job ?

thanks for all the help

chris


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I could ask the guy who does our heads for our race car.


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

Injected said:


> I could ask the guy who does our heads for our race car.


if you would...thanks

keep in mind they are metric tho

thanks chris


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

a location might help a little... i don't know where to bring it near me, but someone else might be able to help if they know where it is...


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> a location might help a little... i don't know where to bring it near me, but someone else might be able to help if they know where it is...


Location. Well I am in Ohio so somewhere close to me would be great and cheaper to ship .


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Where in Ohio? My bro lives in Dublin, i can ask him if he can do the heads


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

Injected said:


> Where in Ohio? My bro lives in Dublin, i can ask him if he can do the heads


I live in niles. I may have someone but let me know if he can and how much he would charge. Thanks


----------

